# Rasmussen gas fireplace problems



## Sfmcfar (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi, I have a Rasmussen gas fireplace that won't light up.  The pilot light is lit ( although it was difficult to get it to stay lit)  and when I push the remote the receiver makes a repetitive beeping sound but the valve is not opening up.  I put new batteries in the receiver but it didn't make any difference.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2020)

What model?


----------



## Sfmcfar (Nov 17, 2020)

DAKSY said:


> What model?


Good question.   We bought this house a couple of years ago.  It was built in 2002 but not sure how old the unit is.  Here's a pic if it helps.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2020)

Can't ID it. You should probably go here:






						Contact Us | Rasmussen Gas Logs
					






					rasmussengaslogs.com


----------



## Sfmcfar (Nov 17, 2020)

Ok, found some docs.  It looks like it's a Rasmussen Chillbuster "Evening Embers" (C-5).  Does that help?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2020)

Can't seem to find it on the website. Can you take a pic of the pilot assembly?


----------



## Sfmcfar (Nov 17, 2020)

Does this help?   I called a plumber friend and he suggested that since im hearing a clicking noise when I push the remote that it might be a problem with the solenoid that (I guess) opens the valve


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2020)

You have "Vent-Free" gas log set.
In the first picture, the one showing the pilot,
the flame is coming out of a tube.
On the back side of that tube, there is a small diameter hole.
That hole is the Oxygen Depletion Sensor (ODS).
If that hole gets partially blocked with pet hair, dander or even household dust,
the ODS thinks there is a lack of oxygen & won't let the burner come on.
If you have a can of compressed air, like what is used to clean a computer keyboard,
you may be able to clean that ODS by blowing it out..
Give that a try & let us know if it worked.
Good luck!


----------



## Sfmcfar (Nov 17, 2020)

So I blew compressed air into the hole and then tried to relight the pilot.   Held the button in for a full two minutes and wouldn't stay lit.  Would a bad thermocouple keep the unit from lighting even if the pilot was on?  It was on before I blew air into the hole but I remember having a hard time getting the pilot to stay lit last week when I started looking at it.  Thanks again.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2020)

Can you see if you blew the hole clear?
The thermocouple only holds the pilot. 
If it's bad, the pilot will not stay on.
You can pull it & test it with a multimeter set to volts DC.


----------

